# Man arrested with 75 bottles of lotion in pants



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm not sure why this made me laugh, but it did.

http://www.myfoxboston.com/dpp/news/local/man-arrested-had-75-bottles-of-lotion-in-his-pants-25-apx


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I guess maybe he had a real bad case of chafing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe he was auditioning for a new Three Stooges movie.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It could happen to anyone............


----------

